# Eclipse PA5532 - keep or sell?



## ehummelman (Feb 15, 2012)

I inherited this amp with the car I bought last fall and from I gather it is a pretty good old school 5 channel. It puts out 75w x 4 and 280 to the sub which matches the speakers I just bought. I got all JL stuff (please withhold negatives if you don't like JL) - C2 6.5s in the front, C2 6x9s in the rear, and a 10" W3V3-2. I chose these based on the power ratings of this amp. Now I'm wondering if I should go ahead and upgrade the amp to something newer or just keep the Eclipse. The main reason I'm curious about upgrading is size. This thing is enormous and designing my trunk layout is going to be challenging. I've looked at amps with the same power ratings like the JL xd700/5 and Alpine PDX5 that are half the size and would make things a lot easier and neater.

1. Is this amp good enough to hold on to despite the size?
2. Could I recover a decent bit of $ to offset buying a new one?


Thanks.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

if its doing the job then i wouldnt remove it, those old eclipse amps were well built, if you deceide to sell it shot me a pm with what you want for it.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 15, 2012)

jcorkin said:


> if its doing the job then i wouldnt remove it, those old eclipse amps were well built, if you deceide to sell it shot me a pm with what you want for it.


Keep it !


----------

